# guppy in a breeder tank



## Guppy-Frog-Girl (Sep 28, 2005)

How long can I keep my female guppy in a 10gl breeder tank without it affecting her? I put her in there yesterday... She looks like she is about to deliver... She is the only one in the tank. Can she get lonely and get stressed or will she be ok and for how long can I keep her there? :fish:


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

With food and proper temp, she can stay there indefinitely.


----------



## dan20rhino (Oct 2, 2005)

What have you got in your breeder tank? Provide plenty of cover for her in the form of plants and she will be fine.


----------



## Guppy-Frog-Girl (Sep 28, 2005)

The temp is set to about 78-80 degrees, never lower or higher... I have about 3 large plants in the gravel and the top is about half of one side of the tank has about 1" layer of floating plants, Oh also there is a little cave probably about 3 inches high... I feed her about twice a day...


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Sounds fine.


----------



## Guppy-Frog-Girl (Sep 28, 2005)

ok i will leave her there til she delivers... I just thought it was too stressful for her if i moved her while or right before she delivered.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Your setup is the safest way to give birth.


----------



## julem35 (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm overly paranoid about mine so I will put my next-most pregnant guppy in with my most preggo to keep her company untill the day/night she delivers. But its not needed.;-)


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

this post was from 3 years ago.a wasted post


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Not wasted, just added at the wrong time.!  Oh wait, now I revived for another day! Darn!


----------



## julem35 (Dec 22, 2010)

Lol, i was on a thread and it was in the bottom, so i clicked it, NOTE TO SELF: be more aware :fish:


----------

